# Some Of My Favorite Photography Quotes



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Some Of My Favorite Photography Quotes...



> "To photograph is to hold one's breath, when all faculties converge to capture fleeting reality. It's at that precise moment that mastering an image becomes a great physical and intellectual joy." Henri Cartier-Bresson





> “No man has the right to dictate what other men should perceive, create or produce, but all should be encouraged to reveal themselves, their perceptions and emotions, and to build confidence in the creative spirit.” Ansel Adams





> “Art is what we call...the thing an artist does. It's not the medium or the oil or the price or whether it hangs on a wall or you eat it. What matters, what makes it art, is that the person who made it overcame the resistance, ignored the voice of doubt and made something worth making. Something risky. Something human. Art is not in the ...eye of the beholder. It's in the soul of the artist.” Seth Godin


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Black and white will always be my favorite....



> “When you photograph people in color, you photograph their clothes. But when you photograph people in Black and white, you photograph their souls!” Ted Grant


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

> “Art is what we call...the thing an artist does. It's not the medium or the oil or the price or whether it hangs on a wall or you eat it. What matters, what makes it art, is that the person who made it overcame the resistance, ignored the voice of doubt and made something worth making. Something risky. Something human. Art is not in the ...eye of the beholder. It's in the soul of the artist.” Seth Godin


Woof! Love it!

PS: Are those pics yours? ?


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes, the first one I took at our local air show and the second my is my oldest and youngest granddaughters.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm in love with the 1st one... planes are my weakness D:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

FanKi said:


> I'm in love with the 1st one... planes are my weakness D:


We have another air show coming up at the end of October.

I can barely wait. :vs_blush:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

> "Photography for me is not looking, it’s feeling. If you can’t feel what you’re looking at, then you’re never going to get others to feel anything when they look at your pictures.” Don McCullin


For some people, when they walk past this spot in the alley, they just see a dirty old building, but for me, inside my head, I saw magic.....
(This one, to see what I saw, to feel what I felt, I think you have to see it full sized. Click it.)


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

> “It’s one thing to make a picture of what a person looks like, it’s another thing to make a portrait of who they are.” Paul Caponigro


My youngest daughter...


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Girl, you never stop to amuze me with your photos. (By the way, nice quote)


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

You are very kind, thank you.

My own personal quote....



> “When I have a camera in my hands, the world disappears. Nothing exist beyond the scene in front of me. A glimpse of who I am inside is found in the photographs I take.” Cricket


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Wonderful quote. My quote would be:

"When I see the world through the camera it becomes tilted and out of proportion."


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I have been immensely enjoying your photos Cricket and shame on me for not giving kudos sooner.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

You are very kind, thank you.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You know I probably haven't said it either, Your pictures and sincere quotes (mine was a joke) are inspiring.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Great photography Cricket.. You definitely have a talented eye for capturing the moment!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

> "A true photography need not be explained, nor can it be contained with words."-Ansel Adams


enough with the explanations..just look at it!!! ;P


----------

